# Guinea fowl !



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Here in israel we see guinea fowl from time to time because we are so close to africa.. Yesterday i saw a flock of them landing and feeding on the corn i put out for the pigeons.. they are not counted as game because they dont come here alot.. 
Today i put some .040 latex on and took a huge marble and went to see if i can get one.. i picked up feralpigeon on the way.. when we got to the pigeon feeding ground we saw 10~ of them, we walk into range slowly, feralpigeon tagged one in the wing from 15 meters using a large marble.. the whole flock jumped in the air but the poor thing that he shot wasent able to.. i took a shot as well and hit it in the neck and i ran upto it, i pulled the neck out and i threw it away (stupid mistake.. i could have used the head for trapping) its not the largest one i have taken but it is a first for feralpigeon.. so we had some fun and a huge bird in the freezer.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's a big one nice shooting


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

BTW the pic is like that because i cut it where the gore is so everyone could enjoy it 
Now i see that it is resized... so its not in good quality..


----------



## JBarber (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice shooting. Sounds like a good hunt


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like a good outing!

Cheers .... Charles


----------

